

Wikipedia and Amazon Own (Most) Proper Nouns - byrneseyeview
http://www.byrnehobart.com/blog/wikipedia-and-amazon-own-most-proper-nouns/

======
GavinB
I don't find this surprising or troubling at all. The first result in a search
should be the quick reference for a general audience. Wikipedia, IMBD, and
Amazon all accomplish this quite nicely.

Those interested in more in-depth info will search further down. I love how
<http://duckduckgo.com/> does this, pulling the info directly from wikipedia
and putting it on the first page itself. The only thing keeping me from using
DDG as my primary search is the lack of integration with maps, images, etc.

